# 0048t



## amsmith22 (Dec 12, 2008)

has anybody had any luck getting 0048T paid?

Aetna has this device/procedure specifically excluded from coverage under their medical policy guidelines.  

Medicare has approved to pay, atleast for Ohio, and so have some Anthem plans.

does anybody have any suggestions for appealing denials and getting a pre-D approval?


----------

